# South Johannesburg



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

I've looked at 24 months of threads and haven't seen an answer to this query....

There are lots of suburbs North of Joburg CBD with Expat communities. Are there are secure estates South of the CBD with expats?


----------



## larsonesque (Nov 13, 2013)

There are loads and loads. I live in the North but work in the South. As long as you don't do it the other way around it's very doable. The traffic the other way around is a nightmare. 

The South close to where I work has thousands of estates which have lots of expats. Search areas such as Mondeor, Glen Vista, Meyersdal, Oakdene etc. There are some very nice eco estates and the like nestled into the bush and hills of the South. You don't have the deal with the traffic like in the North and often times you don't feel at all like you're living in a huge city.


----------



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

larsonesque said:


> There are loads and loads. I live in the North but work in the South. As long as you don't do it the other way around it's very doable. The traffic the other way around is a nightmare.
> 
> The South close to where I work has thousands of estates which have lots of expats. Search areas such as Mondeor, Glen Vista, Meyersdal, Oakdene etc. There are some very nice eco estates and the like nestled into the bush and hills of the South. You don't have the deal with the traffic like in the North and often times you don't feel at all like you're living in a huge city.


Thanks for that, that's both reassuring and informative. If I can be really cheeky and take a second bite of the cherry, what are the schools like in these areas?


----------



## larsonesque (Nov 13, 2013)

Irishdad said:


> Thanks for that, that's both reassuring and informative. If I can be really cheeky and take a second bite of the cherry, what are the schools like in these areas?


If you give me an indication of where you are wanting to stay in the South I would be better placed to answer. There are more than a few decent schools in the South but also a lot of below par ones compared to the more "glamorous" Northern suburb of Johannesburg. There's a lot of "new money" in the South and that comes with it's own culture of entitlement. I'm trying to think of a politically correct of saying that the kids tend to be either brats or from the wrong side of the tracks. Massive generalisation of course. 

If you don't mind a 40 km commute and petrol spend you could live in the North West and commute to the South against the flow of traffic very easily in 30 minutes.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

From when I lived there 23 years ago, I would try to set up in the north/west and commute. You still have to check out the areas though and also the route you will need to take to get where you need to be.


----------



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies...... Much appreciated.

It sounds like the commute from the Northwest into town is more manageable than travelling from town to the Northwest.


----------



## larsonesque (Nov 13, 2013)

Irishdad said:


> Thanks for all the replies...... Much appreciated.
> 
> It sounds like the commute from the Northwest into town is more manageable than travelling from town to the Northwest.


Yes. Going from the North to the South on the N1 is a breeze in the morning provided you can get onto the highway easily. The other way around a nightmare. And vica versa in the afternoons.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Irishdad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've looked at 24 months of threads and haven't seen an answer to this query....
> 
> There are lots of suburbs North of Joburg CBD with Expat communities. Are there are secure estates South of the CBD with expats?


Hi,

We don't live on a secure estate (frankly can't stand them as they make me claustrophobic and gives me a false sense of security) but we do live in the South in a 'village' which has a surprising amount of Expats who lives there (mainly English). My commute is about 30-40 mins in to Rosebank and as long as I leave at the 'right time' in the morning and the afternoon then I avoid any real traffic.


----------



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Hi,
> 
> We don't live on a secure estate (frankly can't stand them as they make me claustrophobic and gives me a false sense of security) but we do live in the South in a 'village' which has a surprising amount of Expats who lives there (mainly English). My commute is about 30-40 mins in to Rosebank and as long as I leave at the 'right time' in the morning and the afternoon then I avoid any real traffic.


Hi Saartjie,

We're favouring the secure estate option because we're hoping it will give our older children (10 & 8) a measure of independence within the estate. Our concern is that outwith a secure estate the kids could become confined to quarters within the home. I suspect that the estates can become claustrophobic, if not incestuous after a while. Once we've spent 12 months on the ground, hopefully we will be better informed and can make a more nuanced decision about where to live.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Irishdad said:


> Hi Saartjie,
> 
> We're favouring the secure estate option because we're hoping it will give our older children (10 & 8) a measure of independence within the estate. Our concern is that outwith a secure estate the kids could become confined to quarters within the home. I suspect that the estates can become claustrophobic, if not incestuous after a while. Once we've spent 12 months on the ground, hopefully we will be better informed and can make a more nuanced decision about where to live.


Hi,

I totally get where you come from, we started off in one of those but as I said, it was not for me. In our village we have the luxury of our kids being able to play outside without any problems. We have a huge park which I can see from my kitchen window where lots of the kids play which is lovely. We were looking for this kind of life style and the only way for us to get it was to move out of Joburg.

For what its worth, my kid hardly spends any time inside. She is either playing with friends in the park (under supervision obviously as she is only three), swimming in our pool or just running around in our garden getting up to mischief 

We love it here.


----------



## Irishdad (Oct 29, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I totally get where you come from, we started off in one of those but as I said, it was not for me. In our village we have the luxury of our kids being able to play outside without any problems. We have a huge park which I can see from my kitchen window where lots of the kids play which is lovely. We were looking for this kind of life style and the only way for us to get it was to move out of Joburg.
> 
> ...


At this point, we don't have the insight or information to choose a village or area. The Managing Director at home is understandably concerned about the brood, hence the choice of a secure estate. Hopefully after 12 months of renting, we will know enough to move to a more permanent arrangement.
With a 3 year old you may not have looked yet, but what are the schools like in your area?

Many thanks again, Irishdad.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Irishdad said:


> At this point, we don't have the insight or information to choose a village or area. The Managing Director at home is understandably concerned about the brood, hence the choice of a secure estate. Hopefully after 12 months of renting, we will know enough to move to a more permanent arrangement.
> With a 3 year old you may not have looked yet, but what are the schools like in your area?
> 
> Many thanks again, Irishdad.


Safety comes first always so I totally understand where you come from. I think you are doing it the right way in renting for 12 months to get a feel for the place. 

Our village has got a private prep and high school which seems nice. We are going for an open day in January and then an interview in March so we'll see how that turns out. I have spoken to people in the area and the school is considered very good and has a 100% matric pass rate so at least academically it seems to fit what we are looking for. 

Mind you, for the best private schools in Joburg, you will need to put your child's name on a list before it is born in order to even be considered. My work colleague did just that when she was 1 month pregnant and she just found out that her 4 year old will get a place at the school she wanted.


----------

